# John Deere X7 to 1025r quick hitch



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Is it possible to put a John Deere Xseries front quick hitch on a 1025r. Looking to upgrade to a 1 series but don't want to have to purchase more parts than needed 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The short answer is no if your hitch is the same as on my X739.


----------



## rmayer (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks. That's what I was afraid of. Biggest price difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

